

Missing Google Alerts’ RSS feeds? Mention has you covered. - clemnt
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/07/15/missing-google-alertss-rss-feeds-mention-has-you-covered/

======
tiboel
It is limited to 20 alerts but it is much better than Google Alert for sure...

